# Pocket/Fob watch Key sizes



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Any idea where i could get small keys, i have a small silver Fob Watch tried a 12 but still to big! can only find up to size 12 on net. the square is approx 1.25mm


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I've always found it cheaper to buy a full set of those cheapies from ebay to get the size. The trouble is, the family keep stealing them for toys etc!


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

I got a Set, but smallest is size 12. I reckon a 13 or 14 might do.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm with tixntox on this one. A set of watch (or clock) keys can be bought very cheaply online, and this means that these days one doesn't need to fear a missing key. That's one good thing about China.


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

The ones i have seen only goto size 12. I have a set of them, but too big still.


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

Yes, the smallest size in china sets is 12.

This is not hard to do thing to make a key. First, You need to grind square to proper size some hardened steel shaft. Then drill a hole in a brass round bar, and hammer the square shaft in the hole… Take the shaft off the hole and shape the key…


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Might be what i will have to do. Just odd none available smaller. Thanks for tip.


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Thanks to Simon, the key was actually a size 4, the Chinese ones are not numbered right and none fitted. Luckily i had a few original ones, purchased ages ago with the size 4.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

For future reference, Cousins sell pocket watch keys in all the sizes....

https://www.cousinsuk.com/category/pocket-watch-keys


----------

